# Lance will admit to doping by end of 2013



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand that Lance has a ton to lose if he admits to doping. I just can not see how he can remain silent.

Too. much. pressure.

Fans
Journalists
Family
Friends
Attorneys
The peleton
Forums
Press
Sponsors
Media (other than the hounding journalists)
Team mates
etc etc.

Anyone want to wager (guess) as to whether he will admit to doping by end of 2013?

Clearly, my vote is "yes"


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you lie enough, it eventually becomes the truth.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think his ego will not let him. The truth is told already by too many people. He does not have to admit it now, its too late. We all know... hahaha


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Not a chance. He's way too deep and eventually people will stop talking about it


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What will he gain from admitting doping? 

What will he lose?


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

No. His ego is too massive.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Depends on his financial status. If he gets gutted for every last dime, then he'll tell all in his book.....and make millions.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Roger Clemens hasn't admitted it. What makes you think Lance will?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

His Mia Culpa is inevitable. At some point he'll figure out that things will get better once he admits to doping, and that America loves giving people second and third chances. Just think of all the press he could get going on Talk Shows and flowing some tears crying about how he was forced to dope so he could cure cancer... he'd be more popular than ever!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

No way. Even with the hit from all the negative publicity, he's rich enough not to care. 

Also, you have to look at what the general population's view of him is: he's still a cancer fighting hero who used drugs like everyone else. The good works outweigh his transgressions. (Again, I'm speaking of the general populations view)


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I don't think he will. I think he has rationalized the continued lying as not letting down all the cancer victims. Sure, he'd take a big financial hit if he admitted it, but I think, in his mind, he's doing the "right" thing by not admitting it.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*absolute power corrupts absolutely*

I don't think that his owners ...oops, I mean Nike would like it too much if he confessed.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

No way. SCA has already said they will try to recover the millions they had to pay now that he's no longer the winner of the Tour, and it would only get worse if he admitted. He'd be admitting guilt to a number of criminal acts, and leave himself wide open to an untold number of civil suits.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

I've said contrary before but yes I think he'll admit to it eventually if not in 2013. The sooner he does it though the better off he'll be. He can say he's moved on, isn't affected etc... this must be an extremely straining thing to do with all the weight of guilt on him now - I could certainly never keep it up. Holding a secret and continuing to lie isn't moving on at all, it's probably on his mind all the time.

He might have some sort of mental condition but he's not stupid - he knows the vast majority no longer believes him now. He's been busted, found guilty 100%. If he continues to fight it's for nothing. If he comes clean and works hard to make up for all the **** that he's done to people and the sport who knows people might actually forgive him.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Never-ever.

This will end up in court, with a judge, jury, evidence, and cross examination.
.
.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Never-ever.
> 
> This will end up in court, with a judge, jury, evidence, and cross examination.
> .
> .


On what charges?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Potential criminal and civil charges will prevent him from fessing up. Eventually those risks will disappear, but by that time his reputation will be toast. When he finally decides it is in his best interest to stop lying, it will be like Pete Rose finally admitting that he gambled on baseball.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope.

Nada.

Zip.

Zero.

No way, Jose.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted 'yes'. So much can happen in a year. We have Bruyneel's arbitration (if it ever happens) plus further revelations from other riders, the media looking into Nike/Trek and their dealings with the UCI, Ferrari's future legal entanglements. Lance can't bury his head in the sand and protest the world is flat forever. He's just stepped away from his leading role at Livestrong. Things are spinning way out of his control, he'll look a bigger fool if he lives in denial much longer. Can his ego withstand so much ridicule?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> I voted 'yes'. So much can happen in a year. We have Bruyneel's arbitration (if it ever happens) plus further revelations from other riders, the media looking into Nike/Trek and their dealings with the UCI, Ferrari's future legal entanglements. Lance can't bury his head in the sand and protest the world is flat forever. He's just stepped away from his leading role at Livestrong. Things are spinning way out of his control, he'll look a bigger fool if he lives in denial much longer. Can his ego withstand so much ridicule?


Barring anyone coming after him on a legal basis; If he just fades away and only does LivePharmstrong appearances, I don't see how it could get any worst for him. 


That's why I voted 'no'. In essence, he has nothing to gain by telling the truth. I think the USADA report is, or maybe, the worst thing Pharmstrong has to deal with at this point. The only thing I can think of that could hurt is if sponsors start dropping him. 

In fact, If he comes clean (Pun intended ) he may put himself in legal jeopardy because of previous law suits he's testified in and could very well perjure himself. Kind of ironic, isn't it?!!


IMHO, he's put himself between a rock and a hard place. He has no where to go and should just keep the denial face on.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

trailrunner68 said:


> Potential criminal and civil charges will prevent him from fessing up.


+1

He's sued people in court for libel, fought SCA to keep bonus money, and lied countless times in various cases about his doping. If he admits it now he'll face purjury charges, have to pay SCA back, then be drug into court by all the people _he_ spread crap about and slandered. Don't see him coming clean anytime soon.

If the question is by the end of 2013 I say no way. If he ever does it won't be that soon.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

> ...The only thing I can think of that could hurt is if sponsors start dropping him.


That's happening as I type....
I agree, Armstrong will do whatever is needed to stay out of jail. I'm sure he's already done some mental arithmetic about how much it would cost him financially if he confesses. He's trying to ride out the storm and disconnecting from Livestrong is part of that process. I wonder what the cancer sufferers must be thinking now they know he lied to them. He's contemptible. The time will come when he will see there is more capital in confession, and not a little money. 
_Status quo_ for now, but I'm sure he'll crack.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

By the end o this year. Everything is now setup for it! He is going to blow the UCI to shreds, watch!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No way. It will not happen. For him to actually admit it will bring down a world of legal pain. He's actually in a good place, legally, right now, and he needs to stay there as long as he can. His PR sucks at the moment, his image is in tatters, but all he has to do is ride out the storm and he should be okay. The last thing he needs to do is contribute to the mess. Maybe he'll come clean on his deathbed, but then again, he's actually been on his deathbed already. So don't count on it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I voted "yes".. but my decision to vote yes is mainly based on thinking that Lance will regain his conscience and come out clean. 

However, after voting yes, I read some of you guys' post about the legal implications that could arise should Armstrong admit to doping. So.. I don't think LA will come clean any time soon based on this reason alone.

(I can't change my vote can I?)


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> No way. It will not happen. For him to actually admit it will bring down a world of legal pain. He's actually in a good place, legally, right now, and he needs to stay there as long as he can. His PR sucks at the moment, his image is in tatters, but all he has to do is ride out the storm and he should be okay. The last thing he needs to do is contribute to the mess. Maybe he'll come clean on his deathbed, but then again, he's actually been on his deathbed already. So don't count on it.


I'm rooting for you both..


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> No way. It will not happen. For him to actually admit it will bring down a world of legal pain. He's actually in a good place, legally, right now, and he needs to stay there as long as he can. His PR sucks at the moment, his image is in tatters, but all he has to do is ride out the storm and he should be okay. The last thing he needs to do is contribute to the mess. Maybe he'll come clean on his deathbed, but then again, he's actually been on his deathbed already. So don't count on it.


He did come clean already. Think Betsy Andreau etc.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

I changed my mind on this. The USADA's position is so strong that Armstrong does not gain much by continuing to maintain the lie. In fact he looks worse and worse. He will still be sued and still lose. The big worry is criminal charges in the U.S. and Britain. I think he makes a financial deal in Britain, trusts that the feds in the U.S. have had their fill of going after sports figures, and stops the bleeding by making an admission that puts the blame on the sport and the UCI.

His initial plan was to deny until the day he dies but I do not think it is viable any longer.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Before the last week, I would've said no. Right now with the sponsors dropping out, and him leaving LiveStrong... I say it'll happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to think yes. At some point, I believe he'll have to accept that it's ultimately in his best interests to come clean about some of this stuff. At some point in the recent past, it was at least plausible to dismiss Hamilton and Landis, and to obfuscate or cast doubt on the veracity of the hospital confession story and other allegations. With affidavits from Vaughters, Vande Velde, Hincapie and others, Armstrong's position of continuing to maintain his innocence is not even remotely tenable. He's got to come around to this reality at some point, despite how deeply entrenched he is. I think the allegations of intimidation complicate matters quite a bit in terms of salvaging some shadow of his legacy, but he really no longer has a leg to stand on.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jun 19, 2002)

I can see him coming clean when he's all but forgotten, an asterisk in the history books of sport. Twenty years or so from now, in a tell-all book. Something akin to Diego Maradona's admittance about The Hand of God.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

*Could take years for LA to some clean*

even if LA has the conscience to come clean right this moment, he won't because it can expose him to legal issues. So instead, he'll wait for everything to settle down, wait for all the sponsors and promoters to go away or wait until their statue to sue him to expire.. then LA will come out in a tell-all book, and maybe even strike a movie deal, and recoup some money from those deals then.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I said no earlier today, but now I'm thinking yes. He's going to start angling for reduced sentences / immunity / etc. in exchange for dropping the dime on others. Don't know if it'll play or not, but if it does, he'll sing like a canary.

Plus, with all of the sponsors gone, the confessional memoir is the last remaining source of income.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

danl1 said:


> I said no earlier today, but now I'm thinking yes. He's going to start angling for reduced sentences / immunity / etc. in exchange for dropping the dime on others. Don't know if it'll play or not, but if it does, he'll sing like a canary.
> 
> Plus, with all of the sponsors gone, the confessional memoir is the last remaining source of income.


Me too. I said no, but today everything is changing. I think yes, he will confess. Don't know when, but I do think that he will now that almost everyone is distancing themselves from him.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Depends on his financial status. If he gets gutted for every last dime, then he'll tell all in his book.....and make millions.


I think Hamilton's book pretty much covers it, but who knows.

I think stepping down from livestrong is the first step. Let the foundation stand on its own, then spill it all out.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's an interesting take on a possible confession:

The coming confession « Cycling in the South Bay


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

It is lose:lose for Lance, but I lean towards no... the sh*tstorm will fade away eventually if he can keep his head down, but if he confesses then the legal fallout will chase him to the grave.

I think Lance will do a Kaiser Soze...and simply disappear.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

88 rex said:


> Depends on his financial status. If he gets gutted for every last dime, then he'll tell all in his book.....and make millions.


Its true, he has spot for one final book to round out his trilogy.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I voted no earlier, but I'm not so sure now. It'd seem like it would open him up to litigation, but that's coming anyway, and most of the time on criminal charges has expired, so he won't be prosecuted for those, I'd guess.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I said no way yesterday morning. My how things change in a day! 

I think that if he wants to begin to mend his image right away, coming clean is his only option. If he can be patient and deal with the fallout, maybe he can wait it out, but he won't be earning any money in the meantime.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

His future earning potential is that of a high school drop out, busted druggy. Which is what he is. For his sake, he better have invested wisely. Maybe he can blood suck off of his Hollywood trophy squeeze.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> His future earning potential is that of a high school drop out, busted druggy. Which is what he is. For his sake, he better have invested wisely. Maybe he can blood suck off of his Hollywood trophy squeeze.


McConaughey?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

If he admits his guilt and apologizes, will you forgive him?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/po...dent-obama-pardon-lance-armstrong-293376.html


----------



## RTSO2112 (Oct 18, 2012)

Too great an ego....besides, he doesn't have the balls to admit he lied. Mislead, maybe....lied, nyet.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

who was that politician who said he didn't send pix of himself and his hot dog . 

then later he admitted he did.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Though some may argue this, Lance is smart. I do not think he will admit to anything. We all know he is guilty, but he will find a way to work this in his favor somehow.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

g29er said:


> Though some may argue this, Lance is smart. I do not think he will admit to anything. We all know he is guilty, but he will find a way to work this in his favor somehow.


He was not smart enough to have his team hire Landis for 2010. That cost him tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mmmm, I don't think it'll happen anytime soon. Perhaps, it will be a deathbed autobiography that brings it out.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

They say confession is good for the soul, so how would confessing conceivably benefit Armstrong?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> I've said contrary before but yes I think he'll admit to it eventually if not in 2013. The sooner he does it though the better off he'll be. He can say he's moved on, isn't affected etc... this must be an extremely straining thing to do with all the weight of guilt on him now - I could certainly never keep it up. Holding a secret and continuing to lie isn't moving on at all, it's probably on his mind all the time.
> 
> He might have some sort of mental condition but he's not stupid - he knows the vast majority no longer believes him now. He's been busted, found guilty 100%. If he continues to fight it's for nothing. If he comes clean and works hard to make up for all the **** that he's done to people and the sport who knows people might actually forgive him.


If he comes clean it won't be until his death bed. He has too much to lose by admitting. The public already know and going to the supermarket in Austin might be a little weird for a while, but if he says I did it..... the wolves will come at him from every direction. Unless the wolves come and take everything and he needs the $ (I doubt he will need the cash)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> They say confession is good for the soul, so how would confessing conceivably benefit Armstrong?



Poast of the day :thumbsup: !


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not a chance in hell. His standard line is going to be that he's moving on, and not focusing on the past.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

IMO, he will never 'fess up.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

loona said:


> who was that politician who said he didn't send pix of himself and his hot dog .
> 
> then later he admitted he did.


Ironically Anthony Wiener


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

SicBith said:


> If he comes clean it won't be until his death bed. He has too much to lose by admitting. The public already know and going to the supermarket in Austin might be a little weird for a while, but if he says I did it..... the wolves will come at him from every direction. Unless the wolves come and take everything and he needs the $ (I doubt he will need the cash)


The wolves are on the way already. It is just a matter of time before he starts to get some payback for his litigiousness earlier. 

I can see a scenario where he does the major admit all show, but only after he has lost it all or is on his death bed (as above).


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone want to reconsider my initial question now?

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/05/s...admission-of-doping.html?smid=fb-nytimes&_r=0


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Anyone want to reconsider my initial question now?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/05/s...admission-of-doping.html?smid=fb-nytimes&_r=0


Lance has been away from competition for a while now. That means he's been away from the adulation and sycophancy that an ego his size can't easily go without. Lying on his sofa with only his yellow shirts for company as some kind of petulant gesture to his accusers will not keep that ego nourished for very long. He can't rely on Livestrong for free publicity of the kind he likes so something, sometime has to give. He needs competition, even more he needs to win, he needs to be _seen_ to win. USADA have taken that away from him by and large and that must hurt. If it goes on for too long he may well crack, providing he can be assured of staying out of jail.


----------



## bashple (Jan 4, 2013)

NO, I will never be able to allow him.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Anyone want to reconsider my initial question now?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/05/s...admission-of-doping.html?smid=fb-nytimes&_r=0


Not really. I can't see what athletic career he has ahead of him, he is pretty much persona non grata in the sporting world. 

It's pretty much lose/lose for him. He can lift the weight off his conscience in exchange for a ball-and-chain on his leg. I think his window of opportunity though for forgiveness to be accepted has passed...any admission now will appear to be that from a desperate and lonely ego.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

terzo rene said:


> No way. SCA has already said they will try to recover the millions they had to pay now that he's no longer the winner of the Tour, and it would only get worse if he admitted. He'd be admitting guilt to a number of criminal acts, and leave himself wide open to an untold number of civil suits.


This. Said perfectly.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

One reason for confessing that I read was so that he can return to competition. Even if he does confess, why should that change his sentence? He's already accepted his ban.

Okay, fine, you confessed. Thanks. You're still banned. Have a nice day.

If Lance returns to triathlons/marathons then they should let Pete Rose into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Its a risk-reward equation, simply put. Lance has a huge ego, and is arrogant as He*l, but he isn't stupid. It will all come down to how much money he has to lose versus how much money he can salvage and keep. If he stands to lose far, far too much cash, then he may admit to doping at some point and settle with those who are coming after him. Otherwise, I see him sticking it out 'til the bitter end, whatever and whenever that is.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> Anyone want to reconsider my initial question now?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/05/s...admission-of-doping.html?smid=fb-nytimes&_r=0


yup! the man is a narcissist, he cannot live without the adulation, and this is the only way forward for him. this is the start of a carefully controlled (it's armstrong, how else would he do it) admission. once the legal liabilities are addressed, the bombshell revelation tour will commence. books, interviews and, most importantly, renewed respectability and the ability to compete once again.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

dnice said:


> yup! the man is a narcissist, he cannot live without the adulation, and this is the only way forward for him. this is the start of a carefully controlled (it's armstrong, how else would he do it) admission. once the legal liabilities are addressed, the bombshell revelation tour will commence. books, interviews and, most importantly, renewed respectability and the ability to compete once again.


my thoughts too. i also think it must be lonely holding on to an obvious lie and to have so many people in the industry trying to distance themselves from him...

honesty is the best policy. clearly, he needs to cut some deals first though with regards to punishments and legal issues.

after that = get ready for the beans to spill! should be interesting even though we all kinda know already what has been going on.

i would be absolutely surprised is there are not any BIG companies that absolutely KNEW he was doping...perhaps even encouraging him to dope. i can see him letting everyone know EXACTLY what they were up to. 

in my estimation, NIKE knew what he was up to, for example.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't forget he has some young children growing up. They'll soon be asking:

"Daddy? Nobody at school wants to be my friend, they all say you're a no-good two-bit cheat. Is that true?"


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

cityeast said:


> Don't forget he has some young children growing up. They'll soon be asking:
> 
> "Daddy? Nobody at school wants to be my friend, they all say you're a no-good two-bit cheat. Is that true?"


Despite all his cold, calculating self promoting personality traits, I think LA values his family. Family is something he grew up somewhat lacking. It was LA and his mom against the world. He has the means to shield his kids up to a point, but once they're out in the world? Makes me wonder what it's like being OJ's kids. 

But wouldn't confessing mean forfeiture of any endorsement and sponsorship money he made? To me, that would open the door to everyone who paid him money in and outside of cycling. Right now, anyone correct me if I'm wrong, LA has only been "convicted" on the testimony of others and not tangible evidence. And wasn't that a panel of arbiters and not a jury? 

I don't see any way LA gains by confessing unless he's stashed money where it can't be touched. His legal team could cut a deal to get him off on the perjury issue, but in exchange for what? Corruption in WADA ot the UCI?

Knowing what we know about how LA plays the game, if he does out himself, someone is going down harder than he ever will and will look worse than LA when it happens.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

On the bright side, OJ Simpson and Pete Rose don't have to be the most hated athletes of all time. I'm sure they're glad about that.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

oily666 said:


> Despite all his cold, calculating self promoting personality traits, I think LA values his family. Family is something he grew up somewhat lacking. It was LA and his mom against the world. He has the means to shield his kids up to a point, but once they're out in the world? Makes me wonder what it's like being OJ's kids.
> 
> But wouldn't confessing mean forfeiture of any endorsement and sponsorship money he made? To me, that would open the door to everyone who paid him money in and outside of cycling. Right now, anyone correct me if I'm wrong, LA has only been "convicted" on the testimony of others and not tangible evidence. And wasn't that a panel of arbiters and not a jury?
> 
> ...


My understanding is the blood values from his comeback showed blood doping. The UCI didn't act on them, but I'd call them tangible proof. 

If he valued his family that much, maybe he shouldn't have doped.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What difference does it make? I do not care. Lance was just the best at what pro cycling was in his era. Doping is wrong because it's cheating, and LA was wrong to do it. However, that's over. Doping has to be eliminated for pro cycling to have any viability. As far as I'm concerned, Armstrong is OK - so's Roger Clemens...and Pete Rose for that matter. Barry Bonds was still a great ball player, just like LA was a great cyclist. Pro cycling politics is not worth worrying about. The doping stuff is handled about as well as it can be. I'm thinking about getting a cup of coffee.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> If he valued his family that much, maybe he shouldn't have doped.


Remember when RBR was mad at Vino because he wasn't sorry about doping? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

David Loving said:


> What difference does it make? I do not care. Lance was just the best at what pro cycling was in his era. Doping is wrong because it's cheating, and LA was wrong to do it. However, that's over. Doping has to be eliminated for pro cycling to have any viability. As far as I'm concerned, Armstrong is OK - so's Roger Clemens...and Pete Rose for that matter. Barry Bonds was still a great ball player, just like LA was a great cyclist. Pro cycling politics is not worth worrying about. The doping stuff is handled about as well as it can be. I'm thinking about getting a cup of coffee.


Well said! Who cares! He beat other dopers and was better at it. So?!
And all the other sat Champions are/were clean? Give me a break! That includes Lemond, Hinault, Merckx, etc


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well said! Who cares! He beat other dopers and was better at it. So?!
> And all the other sat Champions are/were clean? Give me a break! That includes Lemond, Hinault, Merckx, etc


1. You seem to be a bit late to the party. I would put a large sum of money on the theory that you have not read Hamilton's book....but who cares about that too right?

2. You are overlooking the potential for LA to expose a ton of high powered companies who perhaps aided him in his "successes" etc etc etc etc 

3. Who cares? That is sorta like saying "Who cares about pizza...it tastes like crap to me anyways!!? Silly.


----------



## sho220 (Mar 14, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well said! Who cares! He beat other dopers and was better at it. So?!
> And all the other sat Champions are/were clean? Give me a break! That includes Lemond, Hinault, Merckx, etc


I kind of agree with this. However, the worst part of this whole situation is how Lance treated anyone who accused him of anything. Doping and lying about it is one thing. Doping, lying about it, and then ruining the lives of anyone who accused him of it is reprehensible...if he does come clean and fess up, he's gonna look like the biggest a-hole on the planet...not that he doesn't already...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

David Loving said:


> What difference does it make? I do not care. Lance was just the best at what pro cycling was in his era. Doping is wrong because it's cheating, and LA was wrong to do it. However, that's over. Doping has to be eliminated for pro cycling to have any viability. As far as I'm concerned, Armstrong is OK - so's Roger Clemens...and Pete Rose for that matter. Barry Bonds was still a great ball player, just like LA was a great cyclist. Pro cycling politics is not worth worrying about. The doping stuff is handled about as well as it can be. I'm thinking about getting a cup of coffee.


What's over? Doping is still cheating. Doping is still wrong. The same goons are running the UCI. Cyclists are still doping. Lance hasn't given a red cent of his ill-gotten gains back (yet). You are impressed by sportsmen who cheated to achieve, in sports that by your own logic are not viable since they have not eliminated doping. 
Maybe you should care a bit more about the sports you watch and the people you cheer for. Thinking about coffee is fine, maybe you could extend your mental efforts to the sporting sphere and demand higher standards from your 'heroes'. You sell yourself too cheap.


----------

